# Festival Of Friendship - The Swerve of Jericho, HURT MY FEELINGS MANNNNEE



## BALORtheCHAMP (Feb 12, 2017)

i hope kevin owens gets screwed! him and jericho are such jerks but kevin owens is worse. i think he uses jericho and doesnt care much about him.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't wait! Everything Jericho has been involved in has been gold. He's proving to be one of the greatest talents ever


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

BALORtheCHAMP said:


> i hope kevin owens gets screwed! him and jericho are such jerks but kevin owens is worse. i think he uses jericho and doesnt care much about him.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Probably another filler segment without storyline progress.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Probably another filler segment without storyline progress.


I expect Goldberg to intervene and take out KO and Jericho.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

BALORtheCHAMP said:


> i hope kevin owens gets screwed! him and jericho are such jerks but kevin owens is worse. i think he uses jericho and doesnt care much about him.


You ok bro?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Probably another filler segment without storyline progress.


And yet it will be the best thing on Raw. Go figger.


----------



## LowRida (Feb 1, 2017)

I predict a screw job by Jericho to set up a WM encounter


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Nah, Jericho won't turn yet. Once Owens drops the title at Fastlane, he'll blame Jericho and turn on him the next night on Raw.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't wait. A couple a best friends, a sexy pinata, possibly Steph. What more could you ask for? :sk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It will probably be the best thing about RAW.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Festival of embarrasment.*

Jesus! are you seeing this? OMG this is so far the worst segment in the last couple of years, long, boring and stupid KO and Jericho deserve better than this... ? 20 plus minutes of pure crap in just one segment Jericho went from being an excellent heel to a low grade clown... and lets no even talk about the magician or the paint...or Gilbert! a disaster.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*

You need to not take wrestling so seriously. It is sports ENTERTAINMENT after all.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*

*until goldberg pops up from under that box lol*


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*



Irrelevant said:


> You need to not take wrestling so seriously. It is sports ENTERTAINMENT after all.


So, do you think that segment was Entertaining???


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*



anirioc said:


> So, do you think that segment was Entertaining???


Yeah


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*

It was supposed to be crap. Kevin Owens really does not care about Jericho and is just using him to stay on top whereas Jericho has this over the top sense of attachment to him and puts on these ridiculous grandiose "festivals" for him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*

It needed to be about 50% of the total time, that's for sure!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*

Settle down smark. It's called entertainment. It's not just wrestling. I'm sure you weren't bitching I'm 1999 when Rock and Mankind did this. These segments have always existed in WWE.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*

NEVER MIND LOL.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*

Maybe you should wait til a segment finishes before...


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*



3ku1 said:


> Settle down smark. It's called entertainment. It's not just wrestling. I'm sure you weren't bitching I'm 1999 when Rock and Mankind did this. These segments have always existed in WWE.


The Rock and Mankind were never as ridiculous as this...sorry mate.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*



anirioc said:


> The Rock and Mankind were never as ridiculous as this...sorry mate.


lol what was that?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That was a great segment


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*



SovereignVA said:


> Maybe you should wait til a segment finishes before...


So we got a piss poor 20 plus minutes segment just to witness KO´s betrayal??????


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*



anirioc said:


> The Rock and Mankind were never as ridiculous as this...sorry mate.


They were far more ridiculous. Sorry, mate.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

That was legit one of the best segments in Raw history. Had the humor, had the emotion, had the destruction.


anirioc said:


> .............................................:lmao:lmao:lmao


If didn't enjoy that segment then what the fuck do you even want?


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Strategize said:


> *That was legit one of the best segments in Raw history*. Had the humor, had the emotion, had the destruction.



.............................................:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Festival of embarrasment.*



anirioc said:


> Jesus! are you seeing this? OMG this is so far the worst segment in the last couple of years, long, boring and stupid KO and Jericho deserve better than this... ? 20 plus minutes of pure crap in just one segment Jericho went from being an excellent heel to a low grade clown... and lets no even talk about the magician or the paint...or Gilbert! a disaster.


The sgement was cheesy and fun. Owens turning on him was done very well partly due to the shock of them doing it now instead of post-fastlane. Credit to WWE it was really good.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Amazing segment. One of the best I have ever seen. Great story telling.


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

the slow reveal of the clipboard saying "List of KO" was brilliant and PERFECTLY executed

that's why Jericho is the GOAT entertainer


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Amazing segment. One of the best I have ever seen. Great story telling.


Once Y2J really started breaking it down..(I think shooting tbh) about how much fun he had with KO..Then how happy he was when KO got him a new list. Then his reaction when he saw what the list said.."...Why...Why does this have my name on it?"..Then the look on KO's face..That look of coldness, psychotic..I got you motherfucker. It got that kind of real japanese silent heat from the crowd. It should have gone on last. One of the best segments this company has done in a God damn decade.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The RainMaker said:


> Once Y2J really started breaking it down..(I think shooting tbh) about how much fun he had with KO..Then how happy he was when KO got him a new list. Then his reaction when he saw what the list said.."...Why...Why does this have my name on it?"..Then the look on KO's face..That look of coldness, psychotic..I got you motherfucker. It got that kind of real japanese silent heat from the crowd. It should have gone on last. One of the best segments this company has done in a God damn decade.


Absolutely. What a fantastic segment! :clap


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Really well done. How the hell does that not close the show, though? Great entertainment.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ceeder said:


> Really well done. How the hell does that not close the show, though? Great entertainment.


Cause Women's empowerment.










Seriously, Sasha better be turning or Bayley better be winning for that to go on after THAT segment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One of the few GOAT segments of the last few years


----------



## LowRida (Feb 1, 2017)

Damn, haven't seen it yet, a betrayal I predicted but didn't see it coming from KO


----------



## Austinrko (Jan 27, 2016)

anirioc said:


> SovereignVA said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should wait til a segment finishes before...
> ...


No offence,but would you please shut the hell up lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The segment needed to be goofy and light-hearted to provide the whiplash that came with KO's cold-blooded turn. WWE likes that kind of meta stuff these days.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought the first-half of that segment was hilarious, but the second half of it was painful (but for the right reasons).

Chris Jericho is simply amazing. He can turn shit into gold. Only he can dance around like a goofball, and manage to make it entertaining lol ). However, I felt the feels when he made that passionate speech to Kevin Owens about how he felt about him as a best friend. I'm pretty sure what he said about Owens HAD to be genuine. I could just feel the emotion and the passion from his voice when he was talking about their friendship.

In the end, it made Kevin Owens's betrayal even more dramatic and powerful because of how well Jericho sold himself by playing the role of the babyface. It also made Owens look sadistic and ruthless, which is what he desperately needed to give him some momentum as a heel. I knew their break-up was inevitable even though I wanted them to be a unit for as long as possible. I've enjoyed them together up until this point, and I have a good feeling they'll have a good build-up heading into Wrestlemania 33 

Anyways, it hasn't been an hour yet and I already miss Jeri-KO as a duo. I wasn't ready for them to break up (  ). However, I am grateful that we were able to see them be entertaining as a unit for as long as we did. Amazing segment IMO


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Simply Awesome ,segment of the year ,it reminds me 2008 jericho´s heel turn






KO vs the GOAT sounds amazing at wm

:y2j wens3 :vince$


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Please keep the title on Owens and do Jericho vs Owens for the Universal title at Mania PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

It was awesome but 2 things still linger.

1. It took way too long to make KO a relevant champion.

2. Their feud should be for the universal title as it has the most and best build but obviously Jericho is gonna cost him against Goldberg.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nicely done in the end. Clever to have Jericho being sincere before being attacked to cement the now clear face/heel dynamic. Y2J can do absolutely fucking anything. What a run this one has been.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Fantastic segment. The best in a long time.

Chris Jericho is an absolute legend, and for good reason. The first half of the segment was absolutely hilarious, but when Chris Jericho started talking seriously about their friendship, I really did buy into it as more than just a comedy skit, which made Owens betrayal all the more upsetting.

Also, big ups towards how the "list" bit was staged. It was absolutely perfect.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought the segment was way too dragged out and simply not interesting. It was clear KO as going to turn on him since the "meeting" with Haitch earlier in the show and quite frankly, KO is just a drainer for me. It may be an issue I have with him, but he has a knack for making me want to change the channel. I could care less about their upcoming programme, which will probably be my Mania pissbreak.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Best segment of the year


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

At first cringe... Then the swerve brought the ridiculousness of it all together in what was easily one of the best swerves since Janetty ran away from HBK by throwing himself through the window..


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Guys... I've never felt as bad for a wrassler as I do for poor poor Chris Jericho :mj2 :mj2 :mj2

Depression of Jericho, cry it up mannnn....


----------



## Vejito (Nov 21, 2016)

This the shit why heels can't be heels anymore. You telling me a man who came and had a good feud with Cena throughout his first three months now parading around about friendship? Wtf is this Fairy tale? I'm expecting the stronger their friendship is the stronger Kevin owens will be when facing Goldberg.

-1 min later- 

I stand corrected, WWE did something right for once.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*This would have to be my favorite segment of the year so far. I loved all of it honestly and don't have any issues with it. Great work by both man. *_


----------



## LowRida (Feb 1, 2017)

Gotta say, been watching Jericho since the beginning, never been a huge fan.

Was highly amused when he had that fat bodyguard waving his finger at fans at the start of his career, I think this Y2J/KO angle was the best since then, and Jericho is a damn good performer.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was an all around excellent segment.

Jericho is legit one of the funniest people in WWE history. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. His dorky outfit, his dancing, the epically ridiculous gifts (that painting LOL), the terrible magician getting put on the List, it was all gold :lmao

Then the clever way they did the betrayal with KO's List. The way Chris said "why is my name on this List?" completely sold it, he sounded so taken aback. Then they IMMEDIATELY got sympathy for him with KO's beatdown.

It was so perfectly executed, and just soldifies Jericho as the GOAT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Changed the thread title for the lolz. Very surprising. I thought for sure Owens would turn on Jericho after the PPV. That way he could blame Jericho for him losing the title. I guess the story they are telling is that Owens will lose the title to Goldberg because he doesn't have Jericho around to help him anymore.

Not fond of Triple H being involved in this though.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I guess the story they are telling is that Owens will lose the title to Goldberg because he doesn't have Jericho around to help him anymore.
> 
> Not fond of Triple H being involved in this though.


Jericho is definitely interfering at Fastlane costing KO the title


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

Now that's how you build a storyline. That hurt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zac512 said:


> Jericho is definitely interfering at Fastlane costing KO the title


Brock would have to interfere first so that it makes sense.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I was actually groaning at this idea at first, but thought it ended up a well.

Looks like Jericho will end up face again, which I'm sure a lot of people won't be looking forward too. However, I can't wait for this feud.


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

Holy shit...Was Y2J acting? The stuff about him having the most enjoyable year of his career thanks to KO was either true, or Jericho is an absolutely phenomenal actor 0_0

My username will forever remind me of the JeriKO friendship :'(


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That was an all around excellent segment.
> 
> Jericho is legit one of the funniest people in WWE history. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. His dorky outfit, his dancing, the epically ridiculous gifts (that painting LOL), the terrible magician getting put on the List, it was all gold :lmao
> 
> ...


This part was done absolutely perfect. Jericho and Owens gave it just enough time to let in sink in for the fans before Owens killed him. The way Jericho sounded so humbly confused. It was perfect.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Man!!! That segment made me feel bad for Jericho even though I seen it coming from a mile away. Goodbye JeriKO


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Makehimdrinkit said:


> Holy shit...Was Y2J acting? The stuff about him having the most enjoyable year of his career thanks to KO was either true, or Jericho is an absolutely phenomenal actor 0_0
> 
> My username will forever remind me of the JeriKO friendship :'(


Pretty sure it's his true feeling. He said it in a manner totally out of his current character and actually quite similar to when he's speaking on his podcast.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

This makes me want a Chris Jericho title reign. Which means he probably won't get it.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

This segment was absolute gold , every pieces were brought together to perfection , great story telling.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

*That is why I love Wrestling*

because of moments like the Festival of Friendship segment it really made you emotional and I can quote the one who made Wrestling isn't Wrestling video when he said alot of wrestling sucks but when it is good it is f**king great Jericho and Owens made it perfectly specially with the list and Gillberg things and I hope this leads to a good build up between the two for their Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mahmenn said:


> This segment was absolute gold , every pieces were brought together to perfection , great story telling.


Man you're right, it pulled together every emotion it intended to, it made me laugh and sad both. I've never felt sorry for someone in a long while during a wrestling segment but Jericho pulled you in with his tremendous acting.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Man you're right, it pulled together every emotion it intended to, it made me laugh and sad both. I've never felt sorry for someone in a long while during a wrestling segment but Jericho pulled you in with his tremendous acting.


Jericho proved once again why he's the GOAT


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mahmenn said:


> Jericho proved once again why he's the GOAT


I'm going to be sad when he leaves in May


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

#FeelsBadMan ...


----------



## ahmedgyro (Aug 23, 2016)

wow i feel bad for jericho 
i wouldn't change a thing in this segment , everything was perfect
Jericho deserves one last run as a world champion , but unfortunately undeserving piece of crap goldberg gonne win it and lost it to another undeserving piece of crap lesner

life is not fair


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

interesting they had HHH "talk" to KO earlier in the show. 

Next week KO's gonna explain that HHH told him to cut Jericho and get serious again


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome segment, I hope The Authority ( Joe & HHH) help KO retain against Goldberg, so that we see Jericho face KO for the Universal title at Wrestlemania.


But if that happens who will Jericho drop the US title to? To Joe so Sami Zayn can take it off him?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: That is why I love Wrestling*

It was a pretty decent segment all things considered. The end was strong, Gillberg was the highlight of the night by miles! The first half of it needed to be half as long, could easily have done without the magician, but all in all, it was ok.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, this story can only go one way. KO winning and destroying Jericho. Their match at WM will 100% be KO's victory and after that Jericho's taking time off from WWE and knowing Jericho, he'll make sure KO gets put over as massively as possible. Maybe KO becomes US champion?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: That is why I love Wrestling*

I got swerved SOO bad :lol... That was a great swerve. I really enjoyed that segment tonight.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent, excellent segment. I'm a little surprised the turn came now and not the Raw after Fast Lane but at least Jericho can be off TV for a few weeks now to sell his "injurys".


----------



## BALORtheCHAMP (Feb 12, 2017)

I FUCKING HATE KEVIN OWENS! he is suuuuuch a lousy friend i knew it was coming though. he never really respected chris jericho but he didnt have to do that. chris jericho went to the hospital i hope hes alright. what is it going to take to stop this monster kevin owens?!


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Blame it on HHH. KO came back from HHH talk and became a sourpuss.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Something is wrong with WWE. Why the hell we see THIS Owens just at the end of his reign?!?!?!??!?!?? I just can't understand...........


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Me right now tbh


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

So many mixed emotions with this turn on Jericho. Excited for the return to form of focused prizefighter KO but terribly upset to see Jeri-KO come to an end.

I felt sincerely bad for Jericho in that segment. I got invested in a similar manner to those that become sad when someone from Walking Dead or Game of Thrones gets killed off, gives me the similar feels, even though I know it's scripted. Like others have said this once again proves why Jericho is an absolute GOAT!

Anyone else get flashbacks to the Jericho/HBK feud when Owens smashed Jericho's face into the glass? I don't know if that was an intentional easter egg or if it was by coincidence but it gave me the whole "things coming full circle" kind of vibe.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i knew that owens would turn on jericho. it was only a matter of time.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Keep Jericho off TV until Fastlane where he costs Goldberg so Owens keeps the title so Jericho goes after the belt at Mania


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Best thing for KO so he can become a monster heel again.


----------



## asdf1234gmx (Aug 31, 2016)

I brought every word Jericho said that segment. GOAT indeed.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a great segment. It made me feel horrible for Jericho even knowing that this was going to happen at some point. I'm glad the Women's title match went last as I needed some happiness after that. Jericho truly is GOAT


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Me right now tbh


It hurt. Like the HHH attacking Shawn in 2002.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I absolutely loved that segment.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

How about that selling from Corey Graves tho? He reacted just like we did. Awesome segment.


----------



## drtuad (Jan 24, 2004)

Jericho will cost the Universal championship to Owens and they will fight for the Us title at Wrestlemania and Owens will win it so Jericho can leave the WWE to do live show with is music group Fozzy


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

drtuad said:


> Jericho will cost the Universal championship to Owens and they will fight for the Us title at Wrestlemania and Owens will win it so Jericho can leave the WWE to do live show with is music group Fozzy


It seems to be heading that way, but considering that Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar will be the main event of Mania, and considering who Goldberg is, is it really a smart choice to have his title win be dirty? I love Kevin Owens, but Goldberg should not be needing help from Jericho to beat him.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Goldberg could win clean and Jericho comes out after and attacks KO while he's down. Its simple.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I laid out a plan like this earlier in the year. Jericho's character is the heel who's too dumb to realize he's an idiot. He uses redundant phrases like Stupid Idiot. He does the list, he walks to the ring like this complete pompous goof. He was hinging on the verge of being a full on baby face. KO on the other hand is the cold sociopath. He doesn't care about you. He doesn't care about ANYONE. He was using Jericho the whole time, and that couldn't be more clear in his disdain and body language. It's the PERFECT position for poor dumb dumb almost baby face Jericho to get screwed by the savage heartless monster who was just hiding beneath the surface, waiting for the time that Jericho wasn't useful anymore. My plan was that Jericho would win the Rumble, and Owens would come out after and do what he did here. Not just beat him up a little bit. But HOSPITALIZE him. Brutalize him.

I have to give massive massive props to Jericho and Owens because they did way better than I could have. By framing the breakup in a literal event where Jericho is celebrating how much he loves Kevin, in his own doofy Jericho way, the hurt of the turn was absolutely BRUTAL. I don't know if I've ever felt sadder watching wrestling in the modern era. The fantastic Jericho look with the hat and the girls. The art. The sincere shoot by Jericho on how much JeriKO has meant to him, the list reveal, the cold look on that sick psycho Kevin Owens face. Every beat of it was fucking PERFECT. Everyone has said what I want to say better. Just bravo WWE, and bravo Jericho and Owens for making sure you NAILED it. It was so refreshing to HATE a heel again as you're actually supposed to. 

My lingering question is... What did Triple H offer to KO in return for this? Obviously he prompted this moment. My best guess is he offered KO to join Joe and become the new Authority, with KO being promised that Joe and Trips would have his back at Fastlane. Only for a LIVID Jericho to cost KO the title?


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

One of the best betrayals I've ever seen. Holy shit the creativity on that "List of KO" thing. That's the sort of engrossing stuff they should be looking to emulate on a weekly basis. Incredible segment.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

You know you're killing it as a heel when the heel commentary guy is sickened by you.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> My lingering question is... What did Triple H offer to KO in return for this? Obviously he prompted this moment. My best guess is he offered KO to join Joe and become the new Authority, with KO being promised that Joe and Trips would have his back at Fastlane. Only for a LIVID Jericho to cost KO the title?


Like I said. It's either that, or HHH pep talked KO into believing he could beat Goldberg by himself.





Now which do you think is more likely?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

My God that was PERFECT! Jericho was downright Godly tonight with his character work. From the goofy Y2J we all know and love, to pouring his heart out to Owens about how much the last year has meant to him (which has to be legit because he talked about it on his podcast and this was the same incredible speech). Then the way he sold the turn "How come my name is on this" :mj2 only to turn and see this








and then to have his former best friend unleash a hell on him he had never before suffered was fucking incredible. Also the call-back with the JERITRON5000 and Jericho being the one to get thrown into it was kada 

This is legit one of the best angles ever and I am SO ready for the next few weeks and the Mania match. wens3 :y2j


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

coreysamson said:


> So many mixed emotions with this turn on Jericho. Excited for the return to form of focused prizefighter KO but terribly upset to see Jeri-KO come to an end.
> 
> I felt sincerely bad for Jericho in that segment. I got invested in a similar manner to those that become sad when someone from Walking Dead or Game of Thrones gets killed off, gives me the similar feels, even though I know it's scripted. Like others have said this once again proves why Jericho is an absolute GOAT!
> 
> Anyone else get flashbacks to the Jericho/HBK feud when Owens smashed Jericho's face into the glass? I don't know if that was an intentional easter egg or if it was by coincidence but it gave me the whole "things coming full circle" kind of vibe.


I think it was very intentional, if you read Jericho's books or listen to some of his interviews, he's got a great mind for stuff like that.

I got taken on such a rollercoaster ride during that segment. Jericho's total cheeseball routine had me in stitches. I saw the Gillberg thing coming a mile away but I'm so glad they did it, it was a perfect cameo for a segment like this. Thought KO might have powerbombed Gill on the apron but it became obvious later why he didn't. Then Jericho sounded so sincere when talking about the last year of his career with KO being the best, and then the List of KO, Jericho's reaction and Owens' attack... just wow.

I genuinely can't remember the last time I got so emotional about a storyline related thing. The retirements of Flair, HBK, Edge and Bryan got me in the feels, but they were rooted in reality. Maybe Bryan at WM30, then?

Brilliant segment. One of the all time best IMO. Comparable to the This Is Your Life segment in a lot of ways, but with that deadly serious ending. Loved it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Honestly, modern day WWE gets a lot of stick, some right and some wrong, hell despite the great match on Sunday, all people seemed to talk about the new Chamber, but my god this was amazing. 

Seriously, I've been watching Raw for 25 years and this is one of the best segments in the history of the show. I mean that. I think seriously the only negative was the lack of blood but that's understandable considering the modern day climate of the WWE. Just outstanding work by two of the best talents in the business. 

Credit where credit is fucking due.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

It was kind of obvious with Jericho's circlejerking Owens, but the way that was done with Owens giving Jericho his list with Jericho's name on it.

Beautiful. Finally Owens looks like a true heel.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> JTTWWE said:
> 
> 
> >


:batista3


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

The feels!

Triple H- Commander Owens... Execute Order 66.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

Yeah it was obvious it was coming, but it was still awesome seeing the tension build and build.

The List of KO and Jericho selling the "wait... wait... why am I on the list?" was a great touch.

I also loved the parallel to the Jericho/Michaels feud with Jericho eating the tron this time... doesn't taste to good does it Chris??

All in all a real cool moment, the upcoming matches and segments will decide if it was a classic moment or not, but right now that doesn't matter, I'm enjoying the ride so far.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Owens needs to retain at fastlane and his match vs Jericho at WM should be title vs title. Jericho deserves one last nostalgia run with the title. Give him a couple month reign before he leaves to tour. Brock/Goldberg doesn't need the title to be involved. Have Owens retain by DQ when Joe or HHH get involved which would explain why Owens turned on Jericho. He knew he had other backup to help him and didn't need him anymore.

And if Seth is not ready to have a match at WM have him return at the PPV to help Jericho beat Owens when HHH and Joe get involved.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

"Getting rid of this... Just in case."


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

I loved that they put effort into it, instead of just having Owens attack him after getting cost a match or something. "Why is my name on the list?" was fucking great.


----------



## akers12 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

That segment was awesome, as everyone said it was obvious it was coming but the way Jericho looked at Owens after he saw his name on the list was epic. First thing i thought of when Owens threw Jericho through the fake screen, I am not sure if it was a call back to Jericho throwing HBK through the TV but it was well done.


----------



## AoEC_ (Jul 17, 2016)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

Absolutely. Other than the brilliant performances by both Jericho and Owens, whoever put that "List of KO" part in the segment deserves a pat on the back. That's just the next level of creativity genius right there. Brilliant stuff from everyone involved.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

best betrayal segment since the implosion of evolution in my opinion


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

I loved it, it was one of my favorite segments of the past 10 years. The sincerity of Jericho's promo for his love of Owens, and the slow realization that his best friend is going to attack him brought out the best in both of them. My girlfriend who started watching wrestling with me only at the Rumble, who has no attachment for any of the wrestlers was moved to visibly shaken after that. Owens and Jericho now should be for the Universal title and should go on last or next to last, fuck Brock and Goldberg.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe KO can be a better heel now and stop his pandering. I enjoyed that segment and psychotic beat down.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was one of the best segments on Raw in a long time.

You had the comedy in the beginning with the sculpture, painting, and Gillberg. You had Jericho’s heart felt speech to his friend. And then, you have Owens give Jericho his gift.

And this was perfect. You had that little awkward moment of silence with Jericho opening the gift. You had Jericho ask “why is my name on the list?” Then you see it says “The List of KO.” The crowd starts to get it, Jericho has a confused look. And then…..Owens eyes went dark. The crowd started starts revving up until finally, Owens attacks Jericho. And the beatdown with the Apron Powerbomb and ramming Jericho through the TV.

This segment was perfect. It had comedy in the beginning. But at the end, you had Jericho pouring his heart out to Owens, making the beatdown even more sympathetic for Jericho. You had great acting from both men. The crowd played into beautifully. That look from Owens was deadly.

Just perfect.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I actually want Jericho to win at WM now. Thats how much I actually hate the fat boy.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I was actually groaning at this idea at first, but thought it ended up a well.
> 
> Looks like Jericho will end up face again, which I'm sure a lot of people won't be looking forward too. However, I can't wait for this feud.


Some would say that Jericho has been a face ever since he started his List gimmick. He's been getting the biggest pops on Raw ever since.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

One if not the best segment in WWE this year.

Thank god Raw has Jericho, Owens & Joe, those three are keeping this show alive.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

*This segment was the best on Raw since ages*. It had it all: it was funny, had great comedy and then the KO turn on Y2J after their long on-air partnership. Also, the previous backstage segments with KO/HHH made it even better, because HHH "guided" KO towards something again.

Even though it was quite obvious that KO would turn on Y2J (Jericho acted like a Face since his entrance) it was amazing.



Pacmanboi said:


> *I loved it, it was one of my favorite segments of the past 10 years*.


Same here.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

That legit made Kevin Owens vs Jericho a WM worthy feud, what a segment.

Stoked to see what this leads to in the future


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

The first half of that segment was cringeworthy.. The only good part was after Jericho received the list.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Roy Mustang said:


> Please keep the title on Owens and do Jericho vs Owens for the Universal title at Mania PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ


Absolutely. But make it Title vs Career at WM. Owens will only give Jericho a title shot if he puts something on the line in return - his career. And since Owens seems to be back with HHH (and thus Steph) Owens can avoid Jericho otherwise. And this would also set up Jericho vs Stephanie one last time for nostalgia purposes. 

Lesnar vs Goldberg doesn't need the title. Jericho's career on the line vs Owen's Title would be an epic WM match.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

Jericho was incredible during this entire story as well as this promo. Single handedly sold that turn by Owens


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

This segment was the best on Raw since ages. It had it all: it was funny, had great comedy and then the KO turn on Y2J after their long on-air partnership. Also, the previous backstage segments with KO/HHH made it even better, because HHH "guided" KO towards something again.

Even though it was quite obvious that KO would turn on Y2J (Jericho acted like a Face since his entrance) it was amazing.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

This was an incredibly entertaining segment and for me this was actually one of the best I have ever seen on Raw, high praise but I genuinely feel that way. I have not read all the comments but did anyone else feel the similarities between the This is your life segment with Mankind and The Rock and this one this evening? It had that feel.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

I think that was as well done as they possibly could have made it. Great stuff. And heck, watching it unfold had me legitimately pissed at Owens. Like, "Please stop, how can you do that to Jericho?!"


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

What better redemption story could there be than to have Y2J win the Universal Title at Mania? Something he has never done. He has a poor WM record and he will be defeating his former best friend.

Then just have KO beat the Holy Hell out of him the next night and get the title right back and send Jericho onto his next venture


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

I don't think Owens is getting enough love for his part in this. As great as Jericho is, Owens cold, detached sociopath annoyance with EVERYTHING has ALWAYS been there just under the surface. Jericho annoyed him all the time, with the list, etc. He played that aspect of it up very nicely tonight.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

That entire segment was beautiful. 

Jericho's over the top adoration of Owens was gold. You could see it coming but in the back of my mind, I thought they'd wait until after Fastlane. 

"The List of KO" was the icing on the cake.


----------



## ahmedgyro (Aug 23, 2016)

> Looks like Jericho will end up face again, which I'm sure a lot of people won't be looking forward too


yeah Jericho for some weird reason is not a great face , just like hhh
they were born to be heels


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

Don't usually call segments perfect, but this was even beyond that.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

An all time favourite segment of mine. It was just beyond perfect.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*



bmack086 said:


> What better redemption story could there be than to have Y2J win the Universal Title at Mania? Something he has never done. He has a poor WM record and he will be defeating his former best friend.
> 
> Then just have KO beat the Holy Hell out of him the next night and get the title right back and send Jericho onto his next venture


That would be great but wwe is dedicated to not giving Jericho his due


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

Amazing segment by all concerned.

Die Owens Die :mj2


----------



## Yavey#47911 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

The end of JeriKO, the beginning of the road to K.O. MANIA 2.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

yea, everyone else already said it, but k.o giving jericho the list, and especially jericho's reaction to it, cements it as one of the greatest segments of all time imo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

Surprised it was the list, I was expecting him to get Jericho a foam replica of the universal belt because "now we're both Universal champion". Thought they'd play up the "Jericho did all this for his unappreciative best friend" 

Turn was great, though I wish they would of played up Jericho going through the Jeritron

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Absolutely loved that segment. Everyone knows that Gillberg's return was the best part. Having Owens turn on Jericho at that time and the way that he did was fantastic and brought a lot of heat. I can't wait for this rivalry to start heating up!


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

The best part of the segment was not the beating but rather the build up, when Owens gave his gift and Jericho took it out of the box and he was so happy, and then the dramatic "Why is my name of the list",which showed so much confusion and shock from Jericho, and then Owens did his sadistic psychotic face. (Which is AMAZING). And then the crowd started to say no as they realized and then Jericho's face went cold from betrayal. A great moment. I only cared for one or two matches at Wrestlemania, but with this moment I am starting to care for this one as well. hopefully they keep this up and I think I already have Raw taking this week unless SDL does something early as cool.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Didn't expect this to happen just yet, so I was all the better that they did it at this time. KO/Jericho have been gold together since say one tbh, even though it's probably come at a cost regarding the UT. Should be a good ride until WM with these two.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Awesome segment, I hope The Authority ( Joe & HHH) help KO retain against Goldberg, so that we see Jericho face KO for the Universal title at Wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> But if that happens who will Jericho drop the US title to? To Joe so Sami Zayn can take it off him?


Oh totally forgot about Sami and Joe. I actually do think this match will be for the US title. Since Jericho and KO have enough heat for a match without any title. An title would be an added bonus but nothing needed.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

This segment was pure gold. I enjoyed every minutes of it.

Agree with most of you, it's the greatest segment i've seen in yearssssssss.

The ending was awesome too. 

I hope we see the ''Psychotic'' Owens again.

The Road to Mania just got more interesting!


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

Just another reason why I love Jericho. Nobody puts more into a storyline than he does.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

It was a proof of how good Jericho was, he sold everything so so well and I would say most of the segment has been great thanks to him, he have been selling sympathy for his character for so long and it felt natural to feel sorry for him and I hope Kevin Owens gets to shine next week. He needs to put on his A-Game to be really vicious and become a star on his own


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

The way the arena tenses up when the Jericho's name comes up, then seeing its KO's list, then KO attacking JERICHO! It's sad to see their friendship end but the reveal was BOOOTIFUL!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

I don't care that it was predictable. Jericho put on a clinic on how to flip a crowd. He has been getting cheered some, but he really turned it up and controlled that crowd brilliantly. Owens did a great job of teasing when it was going to happen. Especially when he stood behind the magician. I thought he was going to do it them. Definitely a top 10 all time great betrayal segment.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Would be an overstatement to say that it was the best segment on Raw in years? Really really good, and the way the realisation sinks in on Jericho's face when he sees his name on the list was perfect.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

It was great the only thing that would have made it better is if KO wasn't so obvious with his disdain for the segment.

Like if he had gone along with all of it and then turned it would have been even better for the shock factor. It was clear from the beginning of the segment that he was gonna turn on him.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Jericho was pure gold in that second. His facial expressions, his dancing, the stuff he came up with. That segment was amazing....It amazes me that SNL hasn't tried to make Jericho a host yet. He would be brilliant.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

It was done amazingly by both of them. It actually felt sincere. Just a truly memorable segment.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

That segment was awful in the best way :mj2
Got me hoping that Owens will retain at Fast Lane even though I know it's unlikey. But that HHH thing was there for a reason, why would he have KO get rid of his insurance policy before possibly the biggest match of his career? Wouldn't make sense unless he had a plan. Jericho vs Owens at WM will be awesome regardless but the title will put it over the edge IMO. It's funny, before this segment I was kinda "ugh" about seeing Jericho vs Owens at WM, I love both guys but I felt that they both deserved a bigger spotlight and I wasn't sure how they'd make the match mean anything. Now I'm ALL IN.

Also, Goldberg has already accepted Lesnar's challenge and that storyline already has the intrigue of being the ONE GUY Lesnar can't beat. It really really does not need to title and I think the fans are well past either of these guys as champion at this point. Thinking of it logically, all the mental advantage lies with Goldberg atm, best way to go forward in this story is to have Lesnar cost Goldberg the title, give Berg a reason to be angry rather than just doing the whole "I never say no to a fight" thing. That's how you make the best of both of these stories to create intrigue for Mania IMO.

This Mania could be incredible if they manage to nail Berg/Lesnar, HHH/Rollins, KO/Jericho and Orton/Wyatt. So much potential.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

Beneficial for both men, hopefully they follow up with it as good as the angle was. Imagine Jericho will screw over Owens at Fastlane, and Sami Zayn will get the belt from Jericho, then this leads to a non title singles match between Jericho, and Owens (obviously).

Ideally though, this match should be for the belt but knowing the recent trend of part timers head lining Mania, it'll be Lesnar/Goldberg for the belt. (Rock vs. Cena 1, Rock vs. Cena 2, Bryan vs. Orton vs. Batista which was supposed to just be Orton vs. Batista, Lesnar vs. Reigns, HHH vs. Reigns) wow...that's going to be 6 years in a row with part timers headlining, lol.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: That Owens turn on Jericho was genius*

This was an all time great segment.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This was legitimately one of the all time great segments.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*









it was fantastic. One of the best segments in years. Well done by all involved. Jericho, as he usually does, stole the show but Owens played his part perfectly.*



Taroostyles said:


> It was great the only thing that would have made it better is if KO wasn't so obvious with his disdain for the segment.
> 
> Like if he had gone along with all of it and then turned it would have been even better for the shock factor. It was clear from the beginning of the segment that he was gonna turn on him.


*I disagree. I think knowing Owens was going to turn made the segment even better. It made it more real so to speak. If that type of thing were to happen in real life Owens wouldn't be all buddy buddy with Jericho knowing he was going to do what he was going to do. This also made the segment better in the fact that it built tension for the viewers. There was no goddamn way I was going to turn the channel once I knew Owens was going to do something. It kept on building and building... I love tension like this. In my opinion it was beautifully crafted and perfectly performed.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Did anyone else notice how Chris Jericho came out doing his classic old Y2J pose after all those dancers appeared? I've just noticed that :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I think a lot of fans expected their break up to happen after Fastlane. This was a nice surprise. A few questions though:

*1. Will their match at WM be for the United States Championship?
2. If not, how will they take the title off Jericho while he is supposed to be selling his beatdown?
3. Should KO convincingly defeat Jericho at WM or should it be a back-and-forth match?*

Regarding #2 

Stephanie should strip Jericho of the championship. They can have 6-8 guys fight for it at WM in a ladder match.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I think a lot of fans expected their break up to happen after Fastlane. This was a nice surprise. A few questions though:
> 
> *1. Will their match at WM be for the United States Championship?
> 2. If not, how will they take the title off Jericho while he is supposed to be selling his beatdown?
> ...


1. Yes. I think Jericho will screw Owens at Fastlane. Perhaps Brock interferes to screw Goldberg and later Jericho to screw
Owens or something. Something over dramatic like this or Owens gets mad after losing to Goldberg and blames Jericho.
Jericho cost him the title by accepting the match so now he'll take away his title instead.

2. Their feud doesn't really need the title I think but it doesn't do it any harm either. Except for Sami, it would seem kind
of forced imo.

3. Back-and-forth and towards the end of the match KO dominating. That's how I would do it but I'm not sure to be honest.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Something about triple H... I don't think owens loses the title. It just feels like he won't.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This segment totally turned this feud into a main-event feud.

Owens shouldn't lose to Goldberg.

Unless Jericho costs Owens the match this time when all the previous times he was helping him.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Masked One said:


> 2. Their feud doesn't really need the title.
> .


This is probably the most bullshit thing I've ever heard.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bret Hart said:


> This segment totally turned this feud into a main-event feud.
> 
> Owens shouldn't lose to Goldberg.
> 
> *Unless Jericho costs Owens the match this time when all the previous times he was helping him.*


He will.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> This is probably the most bullshit thing I've ever heard.


I don't know. Your comment is quite the contender. I think it increases the value of the title but 
the feud alone could've worked fine without Jericho being the US Champion. Thanks for adding 
much to the conversation. I do agree though that Owens shouldn't lose his title.

EDIT: Oh no, red rep! That will teach me :evaloser


----------



## LowRida (Feb 1, 2017)

Headliner said:


> Changed the thread title for the lolz. Very surprising. I thought for sure Owens would turn on Jericho after the PPV. That way he could blame Jericho for him losing the title. I guess the story they are telling is that Owens will lose the title to Goldberg because he doesn't have Jericho around to help him anymore.
> 
> Not fond of Triple H being involved in this though.


A bit crude to change a post title for no other reason than you can.
Don't want to get nit picky, I'm sure you wouldn't like it if it was done to you.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The RainMaker said:


> Once Y2J really started breaking it down..(I think shooting tbh) about how much fun he had with KO..Then how happy he was when KO got him a new list. Then his reaction when he saw what the list said.."...Why...Why does this have my name on it?"..Then the look on KO's face..That look of coldness, psychotic..I got you motherfucker. It got that kind of real japanese silent heat from the crowd. It should have gone on last. One of the best segments this company has done in a God damn decade.


Agreed, the segment was fantastic.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I thought he'd hit him with the sculpture of them fucking, but he just tipped it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This segment was incredible. :clap

Kevin Owens left no doubt that when he is booked properly, he belongs in the main event. I was so glad to see him shed the comedic overtones and start off the segment with a hint of annoyance that gradually grew. The tension was all in his eyes and faces. It's the small things that made it work. HBK/Jannetty in the barber shop came to mind when KO threw Y2J into that banner thing.

Owens' sinister intentions were a nice contrast to Jericho who was all in as a friend. I believe Jericho meant his words from the heart which is what made it work. JeriKO has been a great part of raw and I'm looking forward to a real feud between the two. I do wish they'd fight over the belt but Goldberg is probably taking it from Owens. It'll either be a squash or Jericho costs him the match.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like I missed an entertaining segment involving Owens for once. But why the breakup this early?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Marv95 said:


> Sounds like I missed an entertaining segment involving Owens for once. But why the breakup this early?


Here it is. I think the breakup is leading to a Mania feud.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

That segment was awesome.

The only negative thing about it is that it marked the end of Jeri-KO.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Incredible segment, best in a while.

I actually got The Rock - Mick Foley "This is your life" vibes from it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope Brock costs Goldberg the match at Fastlane so that Jericho can take the title off KO at WM.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

This segment was amazing! Makes me wish they would have just had Jericho win the Rumble and break the iron man record and do this for the Universal title. People have crapped on the mania card, for some reasons deservedly so, but I think this show could over deliver and have some memorable stuff. Owens and Jericho could steal the show if they keep this up. I can't remember the last time I've felt sympathy for a face so much, maybe since Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LowRida said:


> A bit crude to change a post title for no other reason than you can.
> Don't want to get nit picky, I'm sure you wouldn't like it if it was done to you.


All I did was add to the thread by adding the Jericho phrase. Plz go.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hopefully their match at WM is a NHB, No DQ full on brawl.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Poor Chris :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, there is no way they're going with Jericho/Owens for the Universal Championship, especially when Jericho is the US Champion.

The smart thing to do for me would be to have Jericho stay off television until Fast Lane - on the day of the PPV, have them announce that the Owens/Goldberg match is now No Disqualification, which we find out is HHH's doing, to give the impression that the likes of Samoa Joe could interfere to potentially help out Owens to even the score knowing how dangerous Goldberg is only for Jericho to come out of nowhere and cost Owens the belt later in the match.

Jericho/Owens for the US title which Owens wins and we eventually get a Owens/Zayn US title feud heading into the summer before Braun then takes the US title off Zayn next year.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

coreysamson said:


> So many mixed emotions with this turn on Jericho. Excited for the return to form of focused prizefighter KO but terribly upset to see Jeri-KO come to an end.
> 
> I felt sincerely bad for Jericho in that segment. I got invested in a similar manner to those that become sad when someone from Walking Dead or Game of Thrones gets killed off, gives me the similar feels, even though I know it's scripted. Like others have said this once again proves why Jericho is an absolute GOAT!
> 
> *Anyone else get flashbacks to the Jericho/HBK feud when Owens smashed Jericho's face into the glass? I don't know if that was an intentional easter egg or if it was by coincidence but it gave me the whole "things coming full circle" kind of vibe.*


Made more interesting by the fact that the '08 segment was a call back to the earlier Barbershop moment that launched Michaels singles career. They get it right sometimes.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I loved it. That wasn't some KO shit. That was some Steen shit. 

I know what people are going to say "shut your indie ass up". I'm saying Steen because, that was fucking just mean. And we haven't gotten something that bad with Owens yet. Sure, he came out to help his friend "Sami Zayn" but most fans didn't know the build up that we saw years ago with Steen-Generico and how he ruined that. 

Now, they got to see that bully character. I loved it. I mean, it sucks because again they were great together. It had to happen though. They drew it out as much as they could. It probably would've last a while if "I HAVE TO GO BACK TO FOZZY" didn't have to do just that. 

That being said, Owens saying "I hate you" then smashing Jericho into the TV was great. 

They really do need to treat Owens better as champion, I swear.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Even Graves was appalled by it he sold it brilliantly


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

The segment was so good for a split second I forgot wrestling was fake and legit disliked Owens for turning on Jericho haha.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, there is no way they're going with Jericho/Owens for the Universal Championship, especially when Jericho is the US Champion.
> 
> The smart thing to do for me would be to have Jericho stay off television until Fast Lane - on the day of the PPV, have them announce that the Owens/Goldberg match is now No Disqualification, which we find out is HHH's doing, to give the impression that the likes of Samoa Joe could interfere to potentially help out Owens to even the score knowing how dangerous Goldberg is only for Jericho to come out of nowhere and cost Owens the belt later in the match.
> 
> Jericho/Owens for the US title which Owens wins and we eventually get a Owens/Zayn US title feud heading into the summer before Braun then takes the US title off Zayn next year.


I was thinking of this myself. I did think Jericho would try and help Owens keep the title at FL, but now this has happened, I'm also thinking Jericho will try and cost him the title instead.

Owens' facials throughout this segment were perfect tbh. Esp when he gave that list to Jericho. Just an amazing segment that had you smiling and then shocked as it unfolded.

Not often we can say this, but well done WWE.


----------



## Robcore™ (Jan 7, 2010)

Brock said:


> I was thinking of this myself. I did think Jericho would try and help Owens keep the title at FL, but now this has happened, I'm also thinking Jericho will try and cost him the title instead.
> 
> Owens' facials throughout this segment were perfect tbh. Esp when he gave that list to Jericho. Just an amazing segment that had you smiling and then shocked as it unfolded.
> 
> Not often we can say this, but well done WWE.


I have never understood the logic behind this.

Why would he try and cost him the title? What is in it for him?

Surely from a wrestler point of view, "Hm, I'm gonna fight him in a few weeks. Shall I cost him the title, which is a step up from mine, or shall I help him keep it so I can take it off him myself" would be the mindset.

Never been able to comprehend it. Why? They had the opportunity last year when Triple H went up against Ambrose. The Ambrose/Lesnar match was locked in, so why not have Lesnar screw HHH and get the belt on Ambrose so, you know, he's automatically got a shot at the title?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> The segment was so good for a split second I forgot wrestling was fake and legit disliked Owens for turning on Jericho haha.


Completely agree. It went above the usual heel heat where I was impressed with the heel, as this time I was legitimately upset by the attack for a moment. My heart broke when he said "how come my name is on this"


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Jericho :crying: 

Can't wait to see what Owens is gonna do now that they aren't together anymore. 

I thought the feud was gonna start after Owens loses the title at Fastlane, because Jericho is the one that set up that match.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

What an amazing segment, powerful and tragic at the same time.

Segments like this are why we watch wrestling. Jericho yet again show why he's one of the GOAT's, and Owens knocked it out of the park too. Amazing heel heat on Owens, while pretty much everyone is sympathetic towards Jericho. It almost sucked to watch, like seeing an epic cable show end.

These two will steal the show at Mania.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Robcore™ said:


> I have never understood the logic behind this.
> 
> Why would he try and cost him the title? What is in it for him?
> 
> ...


It is a point tbh. Esp as it could still be champion vs champion as Jericho has been banging on about. Unless they go with 'Chris just doesn't give a fuck about the title and wants to cost and destroy Owens". Same reason goes for why Lesnar could cost Goldberg the belt. But yeah, it would make sense to want their respective opponents to win/retain the championship.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Jericho's reaction when he looked at the list was gold, it's great when wrestling evokes genuine emotion.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Ryan93 said:


> What an amazing segment, powerful and tragic at the same time.
> 
> Segments like this are why we watch wrestling. Jericho yet again show why he's one of the GOAT's, and Owens knocked it out of the park too. Amazing heel heat on Owens, while pretty much everyone is sympathetic towards Jericho. It almost sucked to watch, like seeing an epic cable show end.
> 
> These two will steal the show at Mania.


Jericho isn't one of the GOATs.. He IS the GOAT!!

Read his trunks, maaaaaaan


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That was amazing. The RTWM is officially already better than the last two years worth of clusterfucks with this segment alone. I hope they can maintain this Owens aggressiveness and keep him on his own. Away from Triple H, away from Stephanie...just be his own man. I also wish Jericho was five years younger because he still has so much to give.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope Kevin doesn't start with the "I never liked you" bs ?


----------



## LionTamer25 (Jul 9, 2013)

There is no way at all that Jericho costs Owens the match at Fastlane.

Jericho will want to win KO back. He will do all he can to rectify it.

He will be confused as to why KO broke up with him. He will attack Goldberg and make sure KO wins.


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

OMG I literally was so upset!!!

I mean u have Jericho playing the best character in his career and ur just going to ruin it so he can go back and your with Fozzle again? !?

Seriously this has been the best angle RAW has had since the brand split! Now the only reason to watch RAW is for Bayley!!


----------



## Alexsir (Aug 10, 2016)

Hats off to both superstars who acted it all out. The insane amount of babyface symapthy on Jericho, the crazy heel heat on Owens. This is how it's done, people.

This will go down as one of the best segments in WWE history.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

My best friend is in the ground he's fucking dead to me
My metamorphosis made him into an enemy
So I crowned him with the steel as the king of the weak
And now the king & all of his people are cowering at the hint of me


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

My sig is broken...

WHY KEVIN WHY?!

Seriously though, what a segment. Its not that far off "Rock: This is your Life" levels of memorable.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I hope at Fastlane Jericho gets involved and costs Owens the match but NOT THE TITLE.
That way the part timers of bork and goldbore can do their thing and not drag the title into it and Jericho can face Owens with the title on the line
I would like to see Jericho win it at mania before he goes even if its just a thank you for all he has done


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

LionTamer25 said:


> There is no way at all that Jericho costs Owens the match at Fastlane.
> 
> Jericho will want to win KO back. He will do all he can to rectify it.
> 
> He will be confused as to why KO broke up with him. He will attack Goldberg and make sure KO wins.


Or he accidentally causes KO to lose the title.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

A few things I want to point out. 

1) It was really obvious what was happening based on the Triple H segments. First one we see Triple H with both Owens and Jericho (unless I'm mis-remembering). Then we came back from an ad break and it's just Triple H conversing with Owens. 
2) Making the segment the main event would have been a major spoiler of what would happen. If you make that segment the main event, *everyone* sees the betrayal coming from a mile away...because otherwise, why would it main event over a title match? 

3) Jericho has cemented himself as the most gifted comedian in WWE history with that segment. Sure, the cringe levels were high at some points but generally it was very well done. You could tell the WWE invested a lot into this segment the moment Gillberg turned up. 
4) The acting by both men was so on point it almost brought a damn tear to my eye. Jericho's delivery of "why is my name on this" was perfect, as was his slow reveal of the "List of KO". Owens' facial expressions just before he attached Jericho were spot on psychopathic destroyer Owens. 

5) This segment perpetuated two vicious cycles. Michaels throws Jannetty through glass, Jericho throws Michaels through glass, Owens throws Jericho through glass. I'm now expecting the same thing to happen to Owens. Similarly, this is the second best friend that Owens has viciously betrayed in kayfabe, though the reasons are dissimilar. Attacking Zayn had an obvious outcome - establishing Owens as the number one contender to the NXT Championship. Attacking Jericho? Triple H obviously advised Owens to cut ties with Jericho, but whether it's so that Owens can stop being held down or curry some new favour with the Authority is unknown. 

I've been re-watching so much WWE TV on the network recently and this honestly has to rank up there as one of the best segments in recent years. I wouldn't necessarily say it's the overall top pick but it comes pretty damned close. The implications of this narrative are very enticing too; we can finally get a Jericho-Owens feud with a lot of appropriate emotional build-up, we seem to be returning to badass psycho Owens, Owens should have actual heat with the crowds again, Jericho can morph into a hopefully even more over babyface, etc. 

Two thumbs up, WWE. I knew what was going to happen but I'm damned glad you decided to do this on RAW and not at the point everyone expected (around Fastlane), it made it even more shocking (for others) and memorable (for everyone).


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

The one time KO did something heel and championship worthy to main-event, he doesn't because of a badly built up women's match with another hot potato finish.

I'm not KO's biggest fan but the segment deserved the main-event spot.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Old School Icons said:


> My sig is broken...
> 
> WHY KEVIN WHY?!
> 
> Seriously though, what a segment. Its not that far off "Rock: This is your Life" levels of memorable.


Best sig on the forum :sasha3


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I have ragged on both Owens and Jericho for months over the way they have pretended to be heels on Raw. So I wasn't much looking forward to this segment but boy how wrong was I? From the second Jericho started that introduction I was pissing myself laughing. That's honestly probably the funniest thing Chris Jericho has ever done. It was brilliant and just kept getting better and better. Jericho getting real and speaking from the heart was a wonderful touch that only made what happened next even better. The way they tied it all together with the list of KO was awesome. 

"Why is my name on the list?"

Perfect storytelling. Just perfect. That's one of the better segments Raw and the WWE on the whole have put out in years. On Sunday I didn't give a shit about Owens/Jericho heading into Mania. Today they have me hook, line and sinker. Brilliant segment and fantastic job from all involved, even the camera cuts were perfect!


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

MrEvans said:


> Or he accidentally causes KO to lose the title.


Lose the match not the title. It's the best way for KO to retain while protecting goldberg.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

marshal99 said:


> Lose the match not the title. It's the best way for KO to retain while protecting goldberg.


I don't want KO to retain. I want to see Goldberg win it for nostalgia, Lesnar to beat him and someone to go clean over Lesnar and win the belt.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Just watched it, the beginning of the segment was absolutely hilarious 

I'll miss Jericho so much when he leaves


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Watching that marvelous segment back again: it is amazing that Jericho as a * non-pro actor 46 year old man* was able to keep up such boyish joy through almost that whole segment. I mean, the man's delight in trying to entertain his best friend and joy over receiving the new list was to perfection genuinely child-like which amplified the sympathy at the well-executed turn 1000 percent.

I rollerdex through my mind anyone I can think of that could do that at such sympathetic levels yet turn to a genuine level: shoot all I come up with would be Eddie, Mick and maybe Kurt Angle. Maybe.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Can we stop talking about Jericho leaving :frown2:


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

they just ended the one constant good thing raw had. jericho and owens have been gold. i remember a long time ago they paired together jericho with the miz probably hoping for some great chemistry and promos together, but it didn't work out.

they didn't have good chemistry and the miz was like taking a backseat to jericho instead of working with him equally. owens and jericho did promos together like greatest tag teams ever wrestled.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Just watched the segment. Awesome from both guys. KO using the list to attack Jericho was so creative. Jeri-KO breakup is going to be one those betrayals that will be remembered for years.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I dont care about anyone. Ko/Jericho deserve to be for the universal title and it should go on last. By far the best story going into mania. Everything else besides hhh/rollins and sasha/bayley feels rushed and thrown together for the sake of it.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

it was a good segment even though i have no friends and couldn't relate to the friendship and gifts


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Gravyv321 said:


> it was a good segment even though i have no friends and couldn't relate to the friendship and gifts


lol, me too.


----------



## Doctor John Smith (Mar 13, 2012)

Watching the reaction videos for this segment is awesome. People were really invested in their friendship and are upset by Kevin's betrayal.


----------



## DariusGuerrero (Feb 15, 2017)

Last thing ever put on Jericho's list was ironically "Friendship". nice touch


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7dGu490EGY


I'm a grown man..Why does this actually make me sad? KO broke my damn heart. lol.


----------



## DariusGuerrero (Feb 15, 2017)

Gone full cycle too. Michaels throws janetty through glass. Jericho throws Michaels. Owens throws Jericho. Wonder when will KO get his thrown in the glass moment


----------



## LowRida (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm probably the only one on this forum who hasn't seen it yet, after all I have read I am savoring the damn thing like a prime meal.

got it spotted in Plexi ready to go


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

DariusGuerrero said:


> Gone full cycle too. Michaels throws janetty through glass. Jericho throws Michaels. Owens throws Jericho. *Wonder when will KO get his thrown in the glass moment*


*
*

Sometime next year when Evolution 3.0 breaks up. 0


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

The RainMaker said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7dGu490EGY
> 
> 
> I'm a grown man..Why does this actually make me sad? KO broke my damn heart. lol.


Wish I didn't watch this :crying:


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Amazing segment. Was interesting from the start. The painting was classic, and the lead up to Jericho getting destroyed with the List of KO made sense too. And then Jericho getting his face smashed onto the TV was shades of him doing the same to HBK back in their 08 feud.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Doctor John Smith said:


> Watching the reaction videos for this segment is awesome. People were really invested in their friendship and are upset by Kevin's betrayal.


lol, they were invested in their teaming up cuz it was entertaining. once it ends the entertainment ends. i was pissed at the end cuz i now have one less reason to barely watch raw.


----------



## LowRida (Feb 1, 2017)

Finally watched it, my impressions.

Would probably have enjoyed it more if I didn't know the outcome ,,, But if I didn't, the little cameo from HHH wanting to talk with KO alone would have made clear as day the coming KO turn.
so I don't see why they had to insert HHH in the situation [didn't watch the show past the FoF yet, I imagine they go further into the details of the turn].
KO looking all morose and hesitant while Y2J was all amped up and goofy was another tipoff.
Jericho was brilliant, not even over the top. The man effortlessly grabs the pulse of the audience and moves them right along to wherever he wants to go. The gifts were funny, painting hilarious, KO's deadpan reactions very good, then KO came into his own and pulled off a nice, viscous betrayal with mixed emotions at first, then determination.

I was swerved, and I love when that happens. I felt a turn coming on last week but I thought it would be Jericho since he was the one who set the whole thing up, and "Festival of Friends" was just so over the top goofy that I knew it would have a dark side at the end. But it was KO, and wouldn't have guessed that until HHH gave it away.

All in all, one of the classic turns of all time which combined comedy and emotion in a way rarely seen anywhere, kudos to all involved with the story line.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I didn't head into Raw expecting it but the little pull aside from HHH to KO and then the look of embarrassment on Owens face as the "gifts" were presented to him dropped little subtle hints. Regardless if i seen it coming or not that's how you build interest in 2 guys, they were superb as a duo and now i'm looking forward to the aftermath of the break up.

Jericho is f*cking gold maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, easily one of his best runs in WWE especially within the last few years. 

As much as i give credit to Y2J during all this you could argue KO made him relevant again. He went from getting nostalgia pops to legit being one of the most over guys on the roster by far.


----------



## ahmedgyro (Aug 23, 2016)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I didn't head into Raw expecting it but the little pull aside from HHH to KO and then the look of embarrassment on Owens face as the "gifts" were presented to him dropped little subtle hints. Regardless if i seen it coming or not that's how you build interest in 2 guys, they were superb as a duo and now i'm looking forward to the aftermath of the break up.
> 
> Jericho is f*cking gold maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, easily one of his best runs in WWE especially within the last few years.
> 
> As much as i give credit to Y2J during all this you could argue *KO made him relevant again.* He went from getting nostalgia pops to legit being one of the most over guys on the roster by far.


lol what , i LOVE owens but come on
how could he make Jericho , when he was barely relevant himself during that period 
Jericho is relevant because he's a beloved legend , his character , his mic work, his catchphrases , the list


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> I dont care about anyone. Ko/Jericho deserve to be for the universal title and it should go on last. By far the best story going into mania. Everything else besides hhh/rollins and sasha/bayley feels rushed and thrown together for the sake of it.


do you not think brock vs goldberg is a good story? i find it excellently done but do see why people want owens vs jericho to headline


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

BigDaveBatista said:


> do you not think brock vs goldberg is a good story? i find it excellently done but do see why people want owens vs jericho to headline


Not NEARLY as interesting as JeriKO. Where's the heat in Goldberg Lesnar? That Lesnar sucks dick and is a loser who can't beat Goldberg? Why do I care that Lesnar can't beat him? I'm not really invested in any the two of them. Goldberg is a fun nostalgia act and Lesnar is boring. Where's the HEAT?

I fucking LOVE Jericho and Owens. I spent MONTHS investing in their relationship together, and now I HATE Owens for what he did and I can't wait to see Jericho beat his ass. I didn't really spend months getting into the Lesnar Goldberg stuff, because I see them for five minutes every few weeks or months. Then when I do, they're not very remarkable. They're not terribly charming, or funny, or interesting. Both men look great, and still squash people OK. Goldberg can talk pretty well. 

That's not a whole lot for me to get invested in. The JeriKO story is CLEAAAAAAARLY the best fued on Raw. Vince knows this, he gave them the ten o clock spot and PLENTY of time for the festival.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

The way Jericho looked and said "How come my name's on this?" was just heartbreaking.

Incredible segment and one that will remembered for years. :clap


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is the story that HHH talked sense into KO to ditch Jericho, or was he going to anyways - and if so what was the point of the HHH powwow? Because if it's the former than how did KO get the List of KO made so quickly?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

He found a list of jericho merch piece from the back and put a KO sticker over Jericho on the back. Both merch items the company makes and readily available.

I get your point but this is VINCE "the details don't matter as much as the point" Mcmahon. Trips and the conversation was obviously a sales pitch. Lose this moron tonight to prove your loyalty to me. We'll do business.


----------



## Brandon Creasor (May 31, 2016)

Most of the segment was cheesy. I thought the artwork was somewhat amusing, but the swerve was great. Very well done.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That damn picture :bosque

Jerichos hat being too small for him deserves a mention too.


----------



## LowRida (Feb 1, 2017)

finding a half assed magician on craigslist, another honorable mention.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

ahmedgyro said:


> lol what , i LOVE owens but come on
> how could he make Jericho , when he was barely relevant himself during that period
> Jericho is relevant because he's a beloved legend , his character , his mic work, his catchphrases , the list


OK, wrong choice of words, they both helped each other equally but not many genuinely cared about Jericho these days until this Owens alliance.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> OK, wrong choice of words, they both helped each other equally but not many genuinely cared about Jericho these days until this Owens alliance.


It wasn't the Owens alliance that made Jericho relevant again. Jericho started to get over in his current run when he started to use "stupid idiot" as a catchphrase, which was months before Jeri-KO was even a thing.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Kostic said:


> It wasn't the Owens alliance that made Jericho relevant again. Jericho started to get over in his current run when he started to use "stupid idiot" as a catchphrase, which was months before Jeri-KO was even a thing.


Right, but Kevin Owens became champion which put Jericho at the forefront of Raw and gave him direction for the next 6 months.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> OK, wrong choice of words, they both helped each other equally but not many genuinely cared about Jericho these days until this Owens alliance.


It was the list that made Jericho be the most exciting thing on RAW, which had nothing to do with Kevin (even if they were together at that time).


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*The List of KO. :lol*


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Right, but Kevin Owens became champion which put Jericho at the forefront of Raw and gave him direction for the next 6 months.


Indeed, but it's not like he was riding Owens' coattails. He is arguably the more over one, and usually the more entertaining one in their segments.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Kostic said:


> Indeed, but it's not like he was riding Owens' coattails. He is arguably the more over one, and usually the more entertaining one in their segments.


There's no 'arguably' about it - how many times did they come out together only for the crowd to chant 'Y2J'?

I love KO but I feel without the friendship with Jericho these past months he'd be doing nothing of interest, and I don't think that's necessarily his fault.

Jericho proving once again that he can turn any shit into gold. The segment was fantastic, and the turn was executed beautifully. Nice callback to the Jericho/HBK segment from 2008, too.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

MontyCora said:


> *Not NEARLY as interesting as JeriKO. Where's the heat in Goldberg Lesnar? That Lesnar sucks dick and is a loser who can't beat Goldberg? Why do I care that Lesnar can't beat him? I'm not really invested in any the two of them. Goldberg is a fun nostalgia act and Lesnar is boring. Where's the HEAT?*


The guy that just spent the last 3 years bitch slapping everyone of importance on the main roster finally ran into a foe that embarrassed him not once, but twice. That's a huge slice of humble pie, and something that he's not willing to accept, so we'll get two titans of the business facing off on the grandest stage so that one legend can strike out the only blemish on his otherwise spotless and storied career. That's huge. 

Now, with that said, KO/Jericho unquestionably have more heat on their feud at the moment, but just four days ago, that wasn't the general opinion. Things can change pretty quickly.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Yoo rewatching it another thing clicked.

Jericho added "Friendship the Magician" to the list.

He legit added Friendship to the list

That's some fantastic foreshadowing right there.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Yoo rewatching it another thing clicked.
> 
> Jericho added "Friendship the Magician" to the list.
> 
> ...


Well holy shit I didn't think of that. That's genius!


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

coreysamson said:


> Anyone else get flashbacks to the Jericho/HBK feud when Owens smashed Jericho's face into the glass? I don't know if that was an intentional easter egg or if it was by coincidence but it gave me the whole "things coming full circle" kind of vibe.


Exactly what I was feeling, I think KO and Chris fired that in there for both a tip of the hat to the Jericho/Michaels feud and for the what comes around goes around feel (KO staring at the TV then Jericho and seemingly putting it together in his head before proceeding to throw Y2J through it)

Brilliant segment!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

The RainMaker said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7dGu490EGY
> 
> 
> I'm a grown man..Why does this actually make me sad? KO broke my damn heart. lol.


----------



## Kyle Johnson (Jul 15, 2016)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Yoo rewatching it another thing clicked.
> 
> Jericho added "Friendship the Magician" to the list.
> 
> ...


I can bet good money that was all Jericho doing. Dude knows this biz and good writing.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

I haven't been this sad over WWE since Taker's streak ended lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I will say that although I didn’t like everything during KO’s & Jericho’s friendship (that whole convoluted mess of a plan at Roadblock being an example) this has been one of the better long term storylines in a while, along with Orton/Wyatt on Smackdown.

This wouldn’t have meant nearly as much if they had only been together for like a month. But they were together for like 6 months, which can feel like an eternity with factions sometimes. They at one point were good friends, or at least KO acted like it. They had subtle little teases along the way. All leading to this moment and it still managed to be shocking.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hurt my feelings, "mane"?

Awesome segment, though. Chris sold it fantastic, as did KO. When Jericho was realizing what was up, and you saw Owens get really serious and drop the belt to the mat, that was excellent.


----------



## LowRida (Feb 1, 2017)

HankHill_85 said:


> Hurt my feelings, "mane"?


Wasn't my doing, title was originally plain old "Festival Of Friendship" then admin decided to add some pizazz to it
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2...hurt-my-feelings-mannnnee-6.html#post65650290

I thought the mannnne was strange too, maybe he'll see fit to change it again.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is the story that HHH talked sense into KO to ditch Jericho, or was he going to anyways - and if so what was the point of the HHH powwow? Because if it's the former than how did KO get the List of KO made so quickly?


HHH had to tell KO to leave Jericho to be taking more seriously as a fighter and champion, obviously he did. Makes sense as with Jericho he wasn't taking seriously anymore.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

bit late to this but only got round to watching it last night and it really was a great segment

I accidently read a spoiler about what happened on here but it didn't take anything away from it and that List of KO bit followed by the beatdown was genius 

I am quick to slag off WWE but on occasion they get things really right and deserve the praise


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Shaun_27 said:


>


C'mon man...

:crying:




The RainMaker said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7dGu490EGY
> 
> 
> I'm a grown man..Why does this actually make me sad? KO broke my damn heart. lol.



Wtf bro...

:crying:


----------

